# Scared - just found a lump on my child's neck



## 5thAttempt (Apr 22, 2006)

I was patting my toddler and found a bump on the side of my child neck, it is towards the back, size of the dollar. Like movable mass. I actually can see it now if I look at him from his back. I am 90% sure that it was not there before, but...I am not 100% cirtain. I am scared. I made an appointment with dr for tomorrow. Does anyone had anything simular and it turned out to be nothing serious?


----------



## Paceman (Mar 8, 2008)

go and get it checked out but it may just be a lymph node. They can get swollen in kids with the mildest of infections that you may not have even been aware that they had like an ear infection. Get it checked out by a doctor so you can rest easier. Best of luck tomorrow.


----------



## FairyRae (Feb 21, 2009)

I agree w/ the pp--get it checked for your peace of mind, but it's most likely a lymph node--they can seem HUGE when swollen (happened to my ds--he was fine). Also, moveable is GOOD.

They have them all over their little heads, esp. around the ears and nape of neck I believe (I've felt them and was freaked out by them the first time)...I say, breathe easy, get them checked to be positive, but try not to worry about it--it is most likely normal...

HTH Mama!


----------



## SnapCracklePop (May 4, 2004)

I agree with the previous posters, probably a lymph node and movable is good. My oldest ds had to have one removed because it wouldn't go down, but it turned out fine. My younger ds has them frequently. He does have a lot of allergy issues, not sure if that contributes or not. My ped. just comments that he has a thin neck and we wouldn't even notice then if he was heavier. I freaked out when i first started noticing them too. Good luck with the appt.

amber


----------



## Mama2Tristan (Mar 2, 2005)

Moveable is good. It's bad when it is fixed. It probably is a cyst. Good to get checked out. My son has a cyst on the side of his face, between his ear and eye.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Sounds like a lymph node, but it would be good to get it checked to be certain if you are nervous about it. When my kiddos get these I like to use castor oil packs since they stimulate lymphatic drainage and assist in healing. FWIW IMO swollen lymph nodes mean that the body is working. That is a good thing! I just like to do anything I can to support us in that situation so it's done as efficiently as possible.


----------



## Metasequoia (Jun 7, 2005)

I agree (but best to have it checked.) My kids have had swollen lymph nodes from spider bites before. A friend of mine's Dd had a tick recently & her lymph nodes were swollen - then she broke out in a bull's eye...so it was definitely a sign if her immune system trying to fight off the Lyme bacteria.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

DD gets those swollen lymph glans all around the base of her neck when she is dealing with sickness. The most recent is from a tick bite in her head hat got infected.


----------

